# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Concentrado Proteico para alimento Balanceado

## jquispet

*Nuestro concentrado proteico  es la fuente mas rica en proteína para la alimentación animal, ya que contiene el balance ideal de aminoácidos, minerales y vitaminas, utilizándose en la formulación de alimentos balanceados en la avicultura actual.*  *Formulación* *Parámetros* 
Harina de pescado........................50%
Harina de vísceras de pollo............25%
Harina de plumas hidrolizada.........................25%   *Niveles de Garantia*  *DETERMINACIONES        Parametros de Calidad*
Humedad(%)                               10.0 Max.
Proteina(%)                                60.0 - 63.0
Digestibilidad Pepsina 1:10 000 a 0,2% en HCI,(%)          85.0 Min.
Materia Grasa(%)                                                      12.5 Max.
Energia Metabolizable Aves(Kcal/kg)                             2,950 Kcal.
Energia Metabolizable Cerdo(Kcal/kg)                            3,030 kcal.
Ceniza(%)                                                                 20.0 Max.
Calcio(%)                                                                   4.5 Min.
Fosforo(%)                                                                 1.5 Min.
Sodio(%)                                                                     0.50 
Histamina(ppm)                                                        150.0 Max *
Proceso de Elaboración de Insumos* 
La harina de pescado es elaborada en su mayoría de la anchoveta, especie con un alto valor nutritivo encontrándose dentro de sus componentes altos porcentajes de proteinas y omega 3.
Para la harina de vísceras, se emplea subproductos de aves como materia prima: intestinos, buche, traquea, pulmón, huesos molidos de pollo, cabeza de pollo, punta de rabadilla y punta de ala.
La harina de plumas hidrolizadas ,es producida en sistema de flujo continuo, que al hidrolizarla y secarla, logra obtener harinas con mayor grado de digestibilidad final.  *Características Microbiologicas* 
Salmonella   :                             negativo
E. Coli         :                                   negativo
Utilización de aditivo Anti-Salmonella(dosis: 3,0 Kg/ton de Sal-Zap)  *Niveles de* *Inclusión*
Cerdos: 8%
Aves: 2.6%  *Para cualquier consulta , escribir a los correos:*  ingzosimoqh@hotmail.com jquispe100@gmail.com  o comunicarse al:
951 350 350 
Lic. Jose Quispe TorresTemas similares: Proyecto de Investigacion sobre ELABORACION DE UN SUPLEMENTO ALIMENTICIO A BASE DE AISLADO PROTEICO DE SEMILLA DE TARA , HARINA DE HABAS , KIWICHA,LENTEJA,TARWI, DESTINADO COMO ALIMENTO NUTRITIVO" MOLINO DE ALIMENTO BALANCEADO EL GRANJERO SE REQUIERE VENDEDOR CON CARTERA DE CLIENTE PARA MOLINO DE ALIMENTO BALANCEADO PARA ANIMALES Concentrado de proteína de cebada podría reemplazar la harina de pescado en el pienso comercial para los peces Contacto en México para exportar pimientos y tomate concentrado

----------

